# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Eje cronologico

## Perfil Borrado

Hola a todos.Hace un rato me puse a pensar y me vino una idea a la cabeza:un eje cronologico magico.Quiza podriamos,entre todos,crear un eje cronologico con los acontecimientos magicos mas importantes de la historia de la magia.Dentro del eje,podria haber un enlace que te llevara a un hilo en el que se hable exlusivamente de ese hecho,incluyendo videos a ser posible.Asi,poco a poco y entre todos podriamos crearlo.A ver que os parece la idea.


Por cierto,estare fuera hasta el domingo sobre las 19:00 ,asi que todo lo que pongais no podre leerlo hasta ese dia.

Un saludo y espero sugerencias :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

A ver si te he entendido bien, ¿te refieres aun gràfico por años y que cuando cliques en uno de ellos te lleve a los eventos o noticias mágicas de ese año?

Lo del enlace y el video me parece técnicamente muy dificil

¿Alguien sabria como hacerlo?

----------


## Iban

:-( Si no es con mis pintus Alpino y los Carioca, yo no. 

La informática y yo...

----------


## nico5713

tal vez deberiamos hacer como un nuevo  sub foro y en el poner eje cronologico o el nombre mas apropiado y desde hay se vera.....como ubicar  los distintos tipos de temas o los distintos acontecimientos magicos de lo mas importante a  lo no tan importante o como pueda ser!

estaria bueno poner los mejores concursos de magia de salon por un lado cartomagia por el otro y asi sucesivamente no?

mejores efectos magiacos etc en fin hay muchas opciones si no es mucho lio se podria hacer algo por el estilo no??

que les parece la propuesta?


un saludo a todos

----------


## Iban

Complicado, muy complicado....

----------


## nico5713

ya se que es complicado no lo haremos de un dia al otro pero de a poco ir agregando cosas informacion por ejmplo poner flasomoma 2009 y poner los videos de flasoma osea de los concursantes entiendes??no e si es muy complicado no funcionara

un saludo

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Mas bien iria dedicado a los grandes magos de la historia,como hofzinser,Robert houdin,dai vernon,kaps,ascanio...Quizas lo de la grafica sea complicado,pero podria ponerse un hilo con links,cada link lleva como nombre un acontecimiento importante en la historia de la magia y el año,y te llevaria a un enlace donde estaria definido el hecho y a ser posible algun video.

¿que os parece la idea?

----------


## Ming

Buena.   :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

La idea no es mala, pero yo veo mucho curro, y ya sabeis que normalmente nos toca a los 4 de siempre...

----------


## Ming

No, no Ritxi; la propuesta es de Raul y esta apoyado por Nico, ¿no?
Pues que empiecen.

Por mi perfecto, y si puedo ayudar saben que lo haré. Pero que empiecen ellos.

Ritxi... ¿los 4 de siempre?... &#172;&#172; quiero ver esa lista... me sobra uno :P
Es broma, me falta uno  :Wink1:  (como mínimo)

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Entonces podemos hacerlo yo,y si quieren,ming y nico.Pero una idea mejor seria poner el eje en el area secreta,y en las descripciones del acontecimiento,por ejemplo,naciemiento de dai vernon,podriamos poner las tecnicas y teorias que el aporto,aparte de una biografia y algun video.Pero para eso tenemos que esperar a ver si nos dan el acceso o no a los que nos postulamos para el area.Asi que ya hablaremos de eso,saludos

----------


## nico5713

pues claro no tengo problema en ayudar es mas estoy dispuesto a hacer lo que me pidan ademas ya terminaron los periodos de examenes en mi pais y estoy con mucho tiempo libre xD

bueno les comento que con la informatica me llevo de diez si queiren que les haga algo con cualquier programa solo diganmelo....

si ustds me tiran las ideas yo empiezo a ayudar de una  :Smile1: 

un saludo

----------


## Iban

Ritxi, te quejarás: ya hay equipo.

Nico, Rau, ¿por qué no os coordinais por MP y preparais un embrión para poder presentarlo a los ancianos a ver qué opinan? 

Por cierto, hablando de MPs, ¿no hay alguien por aquí que me debe unas cuantas respuestas? Hummm...

----------


## Ming

> Ritxi, te quejarás: ya hay equipo.
> 
> Nico, Rau, ¿por qué no os coordinais por MP y preparais un embrión para poder presentarlo a los ancianos a ver qué opinan? 
> 
> Por cierto, hablando de MPs, ¿no hay alguien por aquí que me debe unas cuantas respuestas? Hummm...


:S (montaña rusa  :Wink1:  ) supongo que esta vez no soy yo...

Ves Ritxi, solo le tienes que asignar el trabajo a unos cuantos y ya esta  :302:  Lo han propuesto ellos, ¿no? Pues que se pongan.  :001 005: 

Iban... los ancianos te refieres a los MOD o... a los viejetes como tu
 :302:

----------


## nico5713

> :S (montaña rusa  ) supongo que esta vez no soy yo...
> 
> Ves Ritxi, solo le tienes que asignar el trabajo a unos cuantos y ya esta  Lo han propuesto ellos, ¿no? Pues que se pongan. 
> 
> Iban... los ancianos te refieres a los MOD o... a los viejetes como tu


jajajaja 

claro yo podria ayudar es mas solo diganme que informacion buscar y a trabajar jeje  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

¡Serás j...! Por los "Ancianos" me refería a los que saben, al Sanedrín de sabios. No a los viejos verdes que perseguimos a jovencitas con cara de duende.

Y lo de los MPs no iba por ti. El nicoaludido ya sabrá a quién me refiero. Pero no voy a dar pistas.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

jajaja
nicoaludido... mmm... no se a quien te refieres...
 :302: 

Nicoaludido, respondele o nos estará dando el coñazo todo el rato! Que este no se desconecta del foro ni a tiros!!!

----------


## nico5713

> Y lo de los MPs no iba por ti. El nicoaludido ya sabrá a quién me refiero. Pero no voy a dar pistas.


jeje hablas de mi??

eh leido tu mp pero no te lo respondi no se&#231;....porque tal vez porque era solo una correccion estoy aplicando lo que me seijiste y me estaayudando mucho

un saludo

ahora si gracias por tus palabras en el mp jeje

----------


## Iban

hummm....

 :Smile1:

----------


## nico5713

jajaja no te enojes iban agradezco tus palabras------   :Wink1:  jeje

un saludo

¿tienes usuario de youtube?

----------


## Iban

Ni-de-co-ña.

No verás un vídeo mío tan fácilmente... (y yo ya sabes que para ver el próximo tuyo tiene que pasar al menos una semana.  :Wink1: ).

Pero no te despistes del tema, que tenéis que poneros con lo del cronograma.

----------


## nico5713

> Ni-de-co-ña.
> 
> No verás un vídeo mío tan fácilmente... (y yo ya sabes que para ver el próximo tuyo tiene que pasar al menos una semana. ).
> 
> Pero no te despistes del tema, que tenéis que poneros con lo del cronograma.





jajajajes que tengo ganas de ver un video tullo dale pasame link por mp si tienes algun video en youtube......claro estoy prcticando a full jazz aces 2(otra version)

bueno no nos desviemos de tema jejej  :Wink1: 

cunado empezamos con el eje cronolojico??(re ancioso el pibe jajajaja  :Smile1:   )


un saludo

----------


## Ritxi

Perfecto!!!

Os digo lo mismo que a Iban, si vosotros os lo currais yo me comprometo a ayudaros, sino ... a los leones!!
 :Bigboulay:

----------


## nico5713

a los leones?? jeje que mal jeje  :Smile1: 

bueno no se como acordaremos las cosas o como crearemos es temasi ya tienen la idea yo me pongo a buscar algunas cosas pero mas tarde porque tengo que ir al colegio!! :(:( jeje

----------


## Iban

Empezamos ? ? ?

Jajajaja... A mí no me mires, yo soy de la época del ábaco, yo de informática, ni papa. Eso es cosa de Rauldoblas y tuyo. Y de Ritxi, que es quien os va a corregir los deberes.

Ah, y... vídeos míos en youtube... pocos. Por lo menos, vestido de humano. :-O

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Pues no se si nico y yo solos podremos,propongo una cosa:

nico se encargara de todo lo que tenga que ver con informatica,por ejemplo a crear el eje (a aprobecharnos de el  jeje),en cuanto a la informacion lo suyo seria que la mayoria de la informacion no se encontrase en internet,sino en revistas y libros,asi que de eso me encargaria yo,que tengo muchos libros a mi disposicion (gracias amigos del circulo!)y estoy suscrito a alguna que otra revista.Por ello el hilo lo aremos en el area secreta en cuanto nos den el acceso a los que nos postulamos.Pero necesito que alguien mas se una para buscar informacion,ritxi por ejemplo,y los que quieran unirse que avisen.Cuando terminen con lo del area secreta y nos den los resultados a todos quizas lo hagamos.

Por cieto,ming y nico os postulasteis??

----------


## Ming

> Por cieto,ming y nico os postulasteis??


Hablo por mi, eh  :Wink1: :

No.

----------


## nico5713

> Por cieto,ming y nico os postulasteis??


para el area secreta??
yo aun no 
yo podria buscar informacion videos y demas

como quieres que sea el eje esa parte no la cache muy bien jeje

----------


## Perfil Borrado

no te postulaste??estas segura??

----------


## Perfil Borrado

es que nico,ya digo que informacion de internet seria una tonteria,queremos informacion de revistas y libros,por eso me ocupo yo

----------


## Perfil Borrado

pero eso si,busca videos ok??ya tenemos trabajo para ti,haz el eje y busca videos ok??hablamos

----------


## nico5713

estaria bien hablamos por mp

----------


## Ming

Jajaja
Si que me postule, pero no me aceptaron  :302:  ; por lo tanto me falta mucho por aprender para volverlo a solicitar  :Wink1: 

Si nico tampoco lo intenta pues seremos dos que trabajaremos desde fuera.


PD. Decicidamente al final tendré que ponerlo en la firma  :302:  "El Club de los que no fueron aceptados en el area secreta de magiapotagia"  :302:  ¿Qué os parece? Muy largo, ¿no?

----------


## Perfil Borrado

bueno a mi aun no me an dado los resultados,pero no estais obligados a trabajar,silo haceis hacedlo por vuestro propio placer.Pero aun esperad que me acepten ami...si no yo tambien me hare miembro de ese club tuyo mingxD

----------


## Iban

Raúl, un eje como el que se está hablando, destinado únicamente para el área secreta sería una pena para los que ni estamos ni tenemos planes de estar en mucho tiempo. Creo que no sería mala idea empezar con información menos.. "delicada" y así poder colgarlo en el área de historia.

Estaría bien que al principio trabajéís en el formato del eje, sin entrar en el contenido. Cosas como: cómo subir el propio eje (que imagino que será un programa) al foro, qué forma va a tener (¿una línea cronológica que al hacer clic se amplía en zoom sobre esa franja de fechas?), cuál va a ser la granularidad (días, semanas, meses, años), cómo agrupar la información para que no quede amontonada, quién y cómo puede actualizar nuevos datos...

Me asusta solo pensar la cantidad de trabajo que hay ahí antes de empezar a dotarlo de contenido. Es una tarea faraónica.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Pues tienes razon iban,cambio de planes:se me ocurre algo incluso mejor,comenzamos haciendo lo que dices un eje mas sencillito para el hilo de historia.Ya ire pensando en lo del area secreta,pero se queda en el album de los proyectos :302: ...ahora voy a comunicar a nico y a ming los planes.

gracias iban

----------


## nico5713

me gusta es mas sencillito pero requiere tiempo yo digo de ir agregand informacion de a poco no?

----------


## Perfil Borrado

te he dejado un mp

----------


## AHC

Muchachos:

Piensen bien el tema...lo que dice Iban es tremendamente cierto, hay muchisimos detalles que deben delinear antes de comenzar a trabajar especificamente en ello.

Mucho me temo que este hilo va a derivar en muchisimas paginas paginas para leer y releer.

En realidad les voy a decir que de estos hilos "interminables" tenemos muchisimos en el foro de Moderadores en donde las ideas se proponen, se maduran, se delinean estrategias, se separan en capas y luego despues de muchas idas y vueltas se intentan poner en marcha.

Intenten ustedes hacer esto mismo, piensen primero cual es la idea, el fin del proyecto, luego piensen la posible solucion usando la plataforma actual.

Creen, piensen en voz alta y escriban sus ideas lo mas detalladas posibles.
Llevará tiempo pero si alguien se pone al frente del proyecto seguramente saldra algo en claro.

Una vez que tengan todo bien organizado pues lo presentan a nuestro Coordinador o al mismo Administrador y ellos verán la factibilidad tecnica y operativa de la administración del mismo.

Queda claro que hay gente que quiere mejorar el foro y por lo menos de mi parte les estoy muy agradecido  :Smile1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Ming

bueno... leyendo estos mensajes se me ha ocurrido... que tal solo eso.

Un link a otra pagina web. La pagina se iría acutalizando con las cosas que se hablen en el foro y sería como una parte más. Lo único es que sería aparte. Donde si quieres verlo por años podrías hacerlo y en cada año encontrarías a los magos y técnicas y demás.
Aunque en un principio la web podría ser muy cutre poco a poco se podría ir haciendo un poco mejor; además ^^ Nico sabe de informática, ¿no?  :302: 

Lo digo porque puede ser un caos al principio; más que nada para tener el follon entre los que lo hacen y no implicar al foro entero  :Oops: 

Eso si, es algo que creo que entonces debeis decidir los MODs.

Si, Iban, es mucho trabajo. Pero no hay prisa, ¿no?
Hombre, si se perdiese el tiempo se debería de plantear. Pero creo que como mínimo en mi caso la história de la magia (sobretodo) es una de las asignaturas pendientes.


PD. Tengo la sensación que me estoy metiendo, como siempre, en un lio del cual no sabré salir  :Oops:

----------


## nico5713

bueno podriamos crear una pagina web y poner el link aqui en el foro y desde ahi que valla viendo el eje 
Yo se crear paginas webs donde se permiten comoentarios y podremos poner textos por un lado  videos imagenes sonidos por el otroy asi armarla
 no se...!!que les parece?

----------


## Iban

Buf, un lío del carajo. Pero... si esto sale, te juro que yo os nombraría príncipes del foro.

----------


## Ming

Muy bien, pues Iban, Nico, Raul, ya sabeis lo que os toca.  :Smile1:  Trabajar  :302:

----------


## Iban

&#221;o no puedo, Ming... :-( No tengo ni el tiempo ni los conocimientos para algo parecido. Y por eso digo que me parece un trabajo más duro que las pruebas de Hercules... Yo no me veo capaz.

----------


## Ming

Pues si tu no tienes los conocimientos yo todavía menos!
Pero supongo que en algo podré ayudar, ¿no?

----------


## nico5713

> Pues si tu no tienes los conocimientos yo todavía menos!
> Pero supongo que en algo podré ayudar, ¿no?


esa es la actitud jejejej

 :Wink1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

No importa si teneis conocimientos o no.Si quereis colaborar podeis hacerlo.Nico,lo de web no es buena idea,por que lo que queremos es hacer un trabajo para el foro.Nico dame tu  msn yhablamos los tres en el msn.Pero advierto que esta semana tengo muchos examenes y no empezare hasta el jueves.

----------

